# Trans-Pacific Partnership is happening and it ain't good.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Did a search for this and only found one post from Prepadoodle from 2013. This looks like it is finally getting serious and could be one major nail in the coffin of America. These three quotes from the article are terrifying. Obama is trying to fast track this thing and we know how that always turns out.

_"The Obama administration is pushing the trade agreement."

"The details are mostly secret. The agreement hasn't been created openly, with the public largely unable to access its contents."

"The TPP has brought together an unlikely alliance, with supporters including President Obama, Republican leaders and large corporations such as Apple (AAPL) and Pfizer."_

Curious what you all think about it and why its not getting more attention. Especially once it is done it can not be undone, even by the next POTUS no matter who it is.

?5 things to know about the Trans-Pacific Partnership - CBS News


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The most transparent administration in history sure likes to do things in secret.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

This is the way the world ends. Not with a bang but a whimper.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Typical of the way this gang of thieves running our country operates. Oblunder care was done the same way. Behind closed doors and fast tracked. And we all know how that turned out. This can only be another bad deal for the American worker or it would be above board and out in the open. It's all part of Oblanders new world order and globalazation. Socialism at it's finist. The people that elected him still don't see it. I wonder if they will see it when they are in the reeducation camps.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Typical of the way this gang of thieves running our country operates. Oblunder care was done the same way. Behind closed doors and fast tracked. And we all know how that turned out. This can only be another bad deal for the American worker or it would be above board and out in the open. It's all part of Oblanders new world order and globalazation. Socialism at it's finist. The people that elected him still don't see it. I wonder if they will see it when they are in the reeducation camps.


Not only do the low information voters have no clue, they will happily vote for Hillary and get more of the same. They will be drooling to "make history" by electing a woman as president.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. No matter that she is a blithering idiot and a criminal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yea. No matter that she is a blithering idiot and a criminal.


So far, she has not stated her position on any subject. And she won't have too, either. At least 1/3 of the electorate will vote for her simply because of her gender.
It is very important this time that no conservative refuses to vote if the Republican candidate does not meet his personal litmus test. 
If Hillary gets in and manages to legalize all the illegals so they can vote, the Republic is done. The American Experiment will be over.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Fortunately the euro never come became a reserve currency threat. TPP was a response to that. It's dead until something threatens the dollar.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ross Perot warned us about this kind of thing years ago. And they destroyed him for it. His 'giant sucking sound' of lost jobs for America because of NAFTA was the warning of a modern prophet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Typical of the way this gang of thieves running our country operates. Oblunder care was done the same way. Behind closed doors and fast tracked. And we all know how that turned out. This can only be another bad deal for the American worker or it would be above board and out in the open. It's all part of Oblanders new world order and globalazation. Socialism at it's finist. The people that elected him still don't see it. I wonder if they will see it when they are in the reeducation camps.


The fact Obama wants it so bad is scary. Even scarier is how many Republicans are behind it too. So even if Hillary is defeated TPP just continues to (secretly) roll over us. Hate to sound all tin foil but both parties seem to have the same end goal in mind even if they're really good at pretending not to.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> The fact Obama wants it so bad is scary. Even scarier is how many Republicans are behind it too. So even if Hillary is defeated TPP just continues to (secretly) roll over us. Hate to sound all tin foil but both parties seem to have the same end goal in mind even if they're really good at pretending not to.


100% in agreement with you. You're not paranoid if they really ARE out to get you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to ignore the voices in my head when they said something bad is going to happen. I no longer do. LOL Pass the tin foil please.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Who were for GATT and NAFTA? The Establishment politicians of the Establishment parties which are owned by those entities that swear allegiance to no nation but only strive to acquire all power and all wealth. The same entities controlling the Establishment parties are also the ones that made sure regulations would all but eliminate the potential for new competitors rising up out of the Regulated States of America.

When CNN or FNC decides to bring this to light, it will be to spin the information, tout how it paves the road for free enterprise, and marginalize anyone who is against it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yea. No matter that she is a blithering idiot and a criminal.


I beg your pardon sir. Mrs Clinton is not an idiot, she is just evil. She knows what she is doing.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Whilst I agree with the basic underlying points of the OP and forum people, I wanted to add the Hawaii does DESPERATELY need relief from the JONES act of 1920 which requires all state to state water borne shipping be on a US manufactured built ship manned by US union crews. Each container of goods shipped to Hawaii costs $9500 per container as opposed to $850 per shipping container for a non Jones Act regulation container. The cost of living for goods in ridiculous and has been destroying Hawaii peoples ability to buy food and other goods. The Jones act is going to be addressed in some way int the proposed trade pact. So this pact needs Congressional oversight to assure a fair deal for the USA however I do think everyone needs to realize that the Asian pacific region is the FASTER GROWING consumer market in the world and the US needs to be able to sell goods to this market for everyone's benefit.

The USA can't be left behind & locked out of a vital high growth market, however I also have no faith in the Obama administration industry lobbyist negotiators to get the USA a good deal. I don't want any deal to become an election year football either.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Whilst I agree with the basic underlying points of the OP and forum people, I wanted to add the Hawaii does DESPERATELY need relief from the JONES act of 1920 which requires all state to state water borne shipping be on a US manufactured built ship manned by US union crews. Each container of goods shipped to Hawaii costs $9500 per container as opposed to $850 per shipping container for a non Jones Act regulation container. The cost of living for goods in ridiculous and has been destroying Hawaii peoples ability to buy food and other goods. The Jones act is going to be addressed in some way int the proposed trade pact. So this pact needs Congressional oversight to assure a fair deal for the USA however I do think everyone needs to realize that the Asian pacific region is the FASTER GROWING consumer market in the world and the US needs to be able to sell goods to this market for everyone's benefit.
> 
> The USA can't be left behind & locked out of a vital high growth market, however I also have no faith in the Obama administration industry lobbyist negotiators to get the USA a good deal. I don't want any deal to become an election year football either.


Look man, I love you Hawaiians. Both those born there and those who end up moving there, are pretty cool people who really enjoy life. But if you want to live on Islands that are in the middle of nowhere, don't expect to pay the same price as we do on the mainland. In fact, perhaps you guys need to learn to live without some luxuries. You live on a damn island, what more do you want? lol

Seriously though, those numbers you posted are incredible.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Whilst I agree with the basic underlying points of the OP and forum people, I wanted to add the Hawaii does DESPERATELY need relief from the JONES act of 1920 which requires all state to state water borne shipping be on a US manufactured built ship manned by US union crews. Each container of goods shipped to Hawaii costs $9500 per container as opposed to $850 per shipping container for a non Jones Act regulation container. The cost of living for goods in ridiculous and has been destroying Hawaii peoples ability to buy food and other goods. The Jones act is going to be addressed in some way int the proposed trade pact. So this pact needs Congressional oversight to assure a fair deal for the USA however I do think everyone needs to realize that the Asian pacific region is the FASTER GROWING consumer market in the world and the US needs to be able to sell goods to this market for everyone's benefit.
> 
> The USA can't be left behind & locked out of a vital high growth market, however I also have no faith in the Obama administration industry lobbyist negotiators to get the USA a good deal. I don't want any deal to become an election year football either.


I don't necessarily have a problem with some type of pact with the region. My problem is with the secretive nature of the whole thing. Them not allowing the people to know the details of the TPP tells me they are negotiating for their best interest and not the best interest of the American people.

As for the Jones Act I don't know enough about it but from your post it sounds like you are getting ridiculously screwed. You're right, it needs to be looked at and changed. Maybe separately from the TPP if that is possible.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If it is so good for us let them put it before us and let us judge. Like they did with Oblunder care! This government has proven it's self untrustworthy. They have broken our trust from day one. I have not trusted one thing this gang of thieves has said since. They are traitors.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> If it is so good for us let them put it before us and let us judge. Like they did with Oblunder care! This government has proven it's self untrustworthy. They have broken our trust from day one. I have not trusted one thing this gang of thieves has said since. They are traitors.


You're more trusting than me. If they are a politician, no matter what party, I don't trust them. Except for maybe a handful at the local level.


----------

